# Question about mounting mistking nozzles.



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

Now, I'm about to install mistking system that I bought few months ago 
My tank has mesh screen.
And I'm wonder if I have to change it to glass top to mount the nozzle.

Do you normally mount the nozzle on top or upper back side of tank?

I think If I mount nozzle on top, It would be very difficult to open & close the top for feeding frogs because my tank doesn't have front door.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

What size tank is this going on? I have mounted nozzles through the top and also through the sides of tanks. on my 29gal I have gone through the sides as I have a top opening.


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

Check out the screen top wedges that Mistking sells. I used them to mount my nozzles through the DIY screen section that runs across the front of my tank. Makes it really easy. You just screw them into the frame and then use a razor blade to cut a little slit in the screen under the hole in the middle of the wedge. Push the nozzle through and tighten it down. 

Could probably make your own but these are cheap and make it look really nice and professional.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you for reply.
It is 30"(w) * 12.5(d) * 18(h) vivarium


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you very much.
I found that I have it already.

However, in that case, I think I can use only one nozzle because it can't bear weight for many nozzle, right?


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

All mesh screen on top?


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

dart8888 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I found that I have it already.
> 
> ...



With the screen top wedge you need one per nozzle. Weight isn't a problem because you screw the wedge into the screen frame. There is only one hole in the wedge though. I have one in each top front corner of my 20" cube. You can also get Mistking nozzles with multiple heads on a single nozzle if you need more coverage. 

I have a couple inches of screen at the front and then the rest of my top is glass. To open I can lift out the glass piece. The screen section is siliconed in place.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, all mesh screen.


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

dart8888 said:


> Yes, all mesh screen.


You have to fix that bud, you need a glass top to keep humidity up. Have you ever checked you levels. Unless your house is 70% humidity wich I'm almost posative it's not there's next to no chance your frogs are getting what they need . I just moved my meter to my living room it's 29%. Your glass will also help stabilize the temps in your tank"less prone to cold drafts ect" especially this time of year. I would strongly suggest a little light reading regarding basic husbandry


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

It would be best to get us a picture of the setup so we can make suggestions. 

That said there are no rules about mounting misting nozzles. As long as they mount in a way that holds and will not ever result in a hole or malfunction that would allow frogs to escape it should be fine. Most people mount through glass on the top for aesthetic and practical reasons. But that said you have to drill holes in glass which is about the hardest possible way to drill a hole.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks all.

I installed somehow.

By the way, do you know any off-line stores selling nozzle near Los Angeles?
I think it is not a good idea to buy couple of nozzles from Mist-king or amazon for shipping cost..

Thank you.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

the lll reptile locations have them but gas is prolly even more $$$$$ than shipping (of course you'd better call ahead to confirm availability too)


----------

